# Ford 2000 hydraulic system



## 86096 (Oct 29, 2013)

Please help... I'm new! I got my first tractor last fall... late 60's Ford 2000. it has a loader on the front which raises with hydraulic cylinders but gravity brings the bucket back down. here is a single knob below the seat which you move towards the rear to operate the 3 point hitch via the sector control and when you move the knob forward the sector control will raise the loader bucket or permit it to drop. I would like to add a backhoe attachment which mounts on the 3 point hitch and utilizes the tractors hydraulics. I don't know how I would plumb the hydraulics for the excavator. I can imagine the output line that feeds the front loader could feed the excavator controls but there would have to be some sort of return line somewhere and there currently is none since the feed line also is the return. Has anyone had any experience connecting hydraulic fed attachments to this type of tractor? I would appreciate any help, links, advice and guidance anyone can offer. All the best! Horst


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Horst,

There are two completely different Ford model 2000's. Does your tractor have a 4 cylinder engine (1962-64), or a 3 cylinder engine (1965-74). 

If you use the sector control to raise/lower the loader, how do you tilt the bucket? Mechanical release? 

Your internal hydraulics produce about 4 gpm. Does your loader operate very slowly?


----------



## 86096 (Oct 29, 2013)

*ford 2000 hydraulics*

I have the later model 2000 with a 3 cylinder diesel. The loader does not tilt. once the arms are raised a release pin attached to a rope allows the bucket to dump. The loader seems to work at a very good speed - it doesn't seem slow at all... and (in my very limited opinion) seems to be able to lift very large loads seemingly effortlessly. Thank you Harry for the interest. Do you know how additional hydraulics might be added? Thanks again! Horst


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

To rig up a return line, install a pipe tee into the filler port for the rear end/hydraulic reservoir on top of the rear center housing. The only problem is to find the correct threads. The return line goes into the side of the tee and the filler cap goes on top.


----------



## 86096 (Oct 29, 2013)

That almost sounds too simple. Thanks a million. I have a number of hydraulic line suppliers around me so I shouldn't have too much trouble getting the proper fittings. I don't actually know where the fill plug is yet... I guess I better crack open the manual. I look forward to getting this whole rig together.


----------

